

Forecasting solar activity with planetary configuration - iliis
http://cordis.europa.eu/fetch?CALLER=EN_NEWS&ACTION=D&RCN=35295

======
iliis
Original Paper: <http://dx.doi.org/10.1051/0004-6361/201219997>

More sources (mostly in German):

<http://www.eawag.ch/medien/bulletin/20121128/index>

[http://www.wienerzeitung.at/themen_channel/wissen/natur/5044...](http://www.wienerzeitung.at/themen_channel/wissen/natur/504413_Planeten-
reizen-die-Sonne.html)

[http://beforeitsnews.com/science-and-
technology/2012/10/j-a-...](http://beforeitsnews.com/science-and-
technology/2012/10/j-a-abreu-et-al-is-there-a-planetary-influence-on-solar-
activity-2486328.html)

[http://www.pro-
physik.de/details/news/3760901/Wettervorhersa...](http://www.pro-
physik.de/details/news/3760901/Wettervorhersagen_fuer_das_All_ruecken_naeher.html)

[http://science.apa.at/site/politik_und_wirtschaft/detail?key...](http://science.apa.at/site/politik_und_wirtschaft/detail?key=SCI_20121128_SCI39391351410419900)

20min online: <http://www.20min.ch/wissen/news/story/22007722>

Wiener Zeitung:
[http://www.wienerzeitung.at/nachrichten/top_news/504413_Plan...](http://www.wienerzeitung.at/nachrichten/top_news/504413_Planeten-
reizen-die-Sonne.html)

Der Standard: [http://derstandard.at/1353207552665/Planeten-koennen-
Sonnena...](http://derstandard.at/1353207552665/Planeten-koennen-
Sonnenaktivitaet-beeinflussen)

Nachrichten.de: [http://www.nachrichten.de/wissen/Sonnenaktivitaet-Eawag-
ETH-...](http://www.nachrichten.de/wissen/Sonnenaktivitaet-Eawag-ETH-Zuerich-
Konstellation-Australien-cid_11207759/)

Romandie News:
[http://www.romandie.com/news/n/__Bientot_des_previsions_clim...](http://www.romandie.com/news/n/__Bientot_des_previsions_climatiques_pour_lunivers____43281120120808.asp)

ProPhysik: [http://www.pro-
physik.de/details/news/3760901/Wettervorhersa...](http://www.pro-
physik.de/details/news/3760901/Wettervorhersagen_fuer_das_All_ruecken_naeher.html)

